# Bream fishing at night



## krazywayne (May 5, 2012)

just curious if the bream would bite at night. I never tried and the gf wants to go fishing tonight and I don't have access to the boat tonight. I know a honey hole for bream in the day but curious what they do at night... tips or advice please


----------



## dphillipx (May 5, 2012)

On beds they are easy to catch any time of day....as for other areas I'm not sure.


----------



## BigSwole (May 5, 2012)

I catch em on dock lights all the time. Its the obly time that i take my wife out, the suns not out, no boats zooming past you.

Also dont be afraid to cast to some spots you have caught em at before. I see them everywhere when out at night bowfishing


----------



## fishinfart (May 5, 2012)

My dad and I used to catch them at night on a flyrod and a #4 or #6 glow-in-the-dark fly (glowbug). It worked pretty much anywhere - from ponds to large impoundments. Worked especially well on bream in the 1 to 1-1/2lb range.


----------



## krazywayne (May 5, 2012)

thanks, gonna try that


----------



## WPrich (May 5, 2012)

I've caught them at night especially redbreast, but I've caught bluegills as well  normally pretty shallow around lights.  I catch redbreast all the time at west point when I night fish for crappies on minnows.


----------



## Mako22 (May 5, 2012)

One word for ya: flyrod


----------



## mdgmc84 (May 6, 2012)

I caught several last night off a dock waiting for catfish to take my baits, no luck, even tried a couple small brim. I had them so worked up for a while though that i didn't even bait my hook, just dropped it in, they were hitting anything that hit the water.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2012)

With that Moon,I bet they were biting last night!


----------



## fish hawk (May 6, 2012)

fishinfart said:


> My dad and I used to catch them at night on a flyrod and a #4 or #6 glow-in-the-dark fly (glowbug). It worked pretty much anywhere - from ponds to large impoundments. Worked especially well on bream in the 1 to 1-1/2lb range.



We use to catch the fool out of em at night on Lake Miccosukee in Fl. with those glow bugs.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (May 7, 2012)

caught them at night around docks but i never fished beds at night.Probaly do good.good luck.


----------



## fishinfart (May 7, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> We use to catch the fool out of em at night on Lake Miccosukee in Fl. with those glow bugs.



We caught'em in Iamonia (some big as a dinner plate!), Miccosukee, and Jackson - but my favorite was Talquin - we could count on a mess of good bream everytime! I don't remember a trip to Talquin when we didn't get a good mess - 'cept for when the weather run us out! I wish ole Pop was still around for a couple more trips! It would do us both good!


----------



## Core Lokt (May 8, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> We use to catch the fool out of em at night on Lake Miccosukee in Fl. with those glow bugs.



There are no fish in Miccosukee 

Globug and a 14' buster is all you need.


----------

